# Turbo Corona



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I am making these on Friday and figured I'd share the recipe with you guys.

*WHAT YOU NEED:*

1 bottle of Corona 
Vodka 
Triple sec
Lime or lemon juice 
Lime wedge (optional)

*DIRECTIONS:*
1) Drink the Corona down to the base of the neck (less or more depending how much of the other ingredients you want to add).
2) Add equal parts of Triple Sec, Vodka, and juice in shaker with ice. Strain into the corona bottle.
3) Place thumb over the top and slowly turn the bottle over a few times to mix. DO NOT SHAKE IT. 
4) Remove thumb. (There may be some release of pressure and liquid.) 
5) Add a lime wedge if desired.

Enjoy! :tu:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Many of these have been consumed in my garage/Dart cave.Not by me though


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Not by me though


I am very sorry to hear that.

I need a dart board for my cave as well. Thanks for the idea. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Darrell said:


> I am very sorry to hear that.
> 
> I need a dart board for my cave as well. Thanks for the idea. :tu


you are welcome...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Did anyone try these yet? If not, you're MISSING OUT!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Thread Jack: ON
Dart Cave?

Do tell Dave?
Do you throw?

How many guys throw darts here?
I throw as much as possible. Just in the garage and my buddies house. No Pro or anything like that. Just 501

Thread Jack: *OFF*



68TriShield said:


> Many of these have been consumed in my garage/Dart cave.Not by me though


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

This reminds me of when I was young*er* and stupid.

me and a friend of mine thought it would be a good idea to mix Bacardi Run with Natural Ice (Cheap beer). u

Since then, I will never mix hard stuff with beer. Brings back bad memories to say the least


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

xxwaldoxx said:


> This reminds me of when I was young*er* and stupid.
> 
> me and a friend of mine thought it would be a good idea to mix Bacardi Run with Natural Ice (Cheap beer). u
> 
> Since then, I will never mix hard stuff with beer. Brings back bad memories to say the least


I've had 1 hangover in my life, and I've done some pretty seriously stupid drinking. The hangover came because I decided to mix Rogue's Mocha Porter(Nasty imho) with Kahlua... I've never been so sick...


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Damn thanks for this recipe. sounds pretty good im a big fan of corona!!!!!!


----------

